# The Benefits of Using Peppermint Oil for Hair Growth



## Coffee (Jun 7, 2012)

2012-06-04 14:24:40
Hairobics All Natural 


Peppermint oil is popular as a cure for problems associated with gastritis and indigestion. However, its ability to rejuvenate hair and help in overcoming hair related issues has made it a good hair care product too. However, unlike other hair oils, peppermint oil must be used with a little bit of prudence. A diluted form of the oil is recommended by hair care experts to get best results.

There are many benefits of using peppermint oil for hair. It acts as a coolant and is effective in keeping the scalp cool. It is an effective anti dandruff treatment and can also keep lice away from your hair. If you have dry scalp, the oil can be an effective remedy as it balances the pH.  The soothing fragrance can be quite refreshing and is definitely better than the artificial fragrances associated with ordinary hair oils.

Peppermint oil is known to stimulate hair follicles and thus promotes hair growth. Research shows that it is an effective remedy for hair loss as it binds the hair roots and improves scalp stimulation by increasing blood circulation. Another potent formula that promotes hair growth is a mixture of peppermint oil, glycerine and jojoba oil.
Peppermint oil also acts as an effective hair tonic when mixed with tea tree oil, coconut oil, castor oil and vitamin E oil. People who have an oily scalp can use diluted peppermint oil to overcome the problem. The oil is also an effective astringent and helps normalize the scalp condition by neutralizing the effect of excessive oil on the scalp.
Peppermint oil is good for your hair because it works as an effective conditioner and adds shine and gloss to your hair and giving it more bounce. There are a few other benefits of peppermint oil as well. It is very good in keeping your skin healthy and glowing. Since it helps in controlling excess oil production, it can be effective in treatment of oily skin.
Peppermint oil is fast becoming popular as effective hair care oil because of inherent hair rejuvenating properties. However, it should not be used without diluting as it can affect your hair and scalp adversely.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 7, 2012)

Sold!  I'll be getting some asap.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh this is great.  One of my main oil mixes is coconut, castor, and avocado oil (in the summer I add rice bran and bringraj oil to thin it out), mixed with tea tree oil and peppermint EO.  I use tocopherol-50 (doped up vitamin e) to help prevent rancidity.  No wonder my hair likes this .


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 7, 2012)

There was a thread about a months ago about a girl who was using peppermint oil before she flat ironed. And this article says that peppermint oil actually has a conditioning effect on actual hair strands itself. So I guess it could possibly aid in flat ironing hair in someway.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 7, 2012)

Peppermint oil is a must in all of my mixes: moisturizing, DC, prepoo, HOT, everything! I also put some in my Summer's Eve wash. Yep, that's what I said!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 7, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Peppermint oil is a must in all of my mixes: moisturizing, DC, prepoo, HOT, everything! *I also put some in my Summer's Eve wash. Yep, that's what I said!*



I loved my Dr. Bronners Peppermint Castile soap for the same purpose.  peppermint is perfect for that area


----------



## Tiye (Jun 7, 2012)

> However, it should not be used without diluting as it can affect your hair and scalp adversely.



It will burn so don't use more than a drop or two and be careful.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember the St. Ives conditioner that had peppermint oil in it. That stuff was heaven!!  I may have to put my peppermint EO to work this evening.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 7, 2012)

peppermint oil/ mn/ jojobba/ and doo gro grease rescued my edges. its not a bad staple to have around imo


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been mixing it into my coconut/EVOO mix with rosemary for over a year. I love it.


----------



## miss stress (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the way a good peppermint oil mix feels on my scalp but unfortunately, any product with it or any scalp stimulant for tht matter (menthol ect) give me the worst dandruff EVER! So I aviod it like the plague now


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 7, 2012)

I was thinking of getting some to add to my shampoo and conditioner. Since most dandruff shampoos dry the heck out of my hair. I just like the tingly feeling


----------



## nlv (Jun 7, 2012)

I mix mine with emu and rosemary oils on my nape/edges. I love the cooling effect.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been using 2-3 drops in my scalp massage mix, and i like the results I'm getting.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I love peppermint oil!!!! I mix it with my oils for my scalp


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool! One of my favorite hair care lines is coming out with a peppermint oil conditioner this summer.


----------



## jazzybklyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember when I first bought it and I didn't know it had to be diluted last year I poured like a quarter size amount in my palm then dipped my fingers and rubbed it all over on my scalp... My head felt like it was on fire and frozen at the same time. Smdh i coulda sworn it touched my brain the way it felt... Now that I know how to use it, I deff feel like its a must have


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a hair treament by perfect results that have peppermint oil & menthol in it....absolutely loves it..i have to stay stocked up on this conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought some essential peppermint oil today I'm gonna make a mix of EVOCO, JBCO, Sweet Almond, Jojoba, peppermint and Rosemary oils.  Ill use it x3 per week


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to buy some tomorrow.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me.  I have peppermint and I'm not currently doing anything with it. I'm gonna drop a few drops into my Jamaican Castor Oil and also into my Infusium leave-in.


----------



## Solila (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump!

Its my new winter staple.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## soulglo (Dec 3, 2013)

Does peppermint oil raise blood pressure?


----------



## Solila (Dec 3, 2013)

soulglo Check this old thread. See post #5.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=468000


----------



## cynd (Dec 3, 2013)

Eucalyptus is also supposed to be good and I think it can be used undiluted(at least under certain circumstances).


----------



## Solila (Dec 7, 2013)

Peppermint oil is a really good conditioner! My hair feels so good.


----------

